# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Mais uma duvida mais uma foto....

## David Lemos

Por favor digam-me que nao é uma praga e se possivel dizer-me o que é?

 :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

Parece ser Botryocladia skottsbergii

Vê aqui:

http://images.google.pt/imgres?imgur...h=60&tbnw=90&h

Se é praga ou não não tenho a certeza mas algas são sempre algas e tendem a tomar conta de tudo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Parece mesmo ser sp. de Botryocladia tens peixes cirurgiões ? Estes devem tratar do assunto sem dificuldade. Nao penso que esta sp. se prolifere tanto como outras desde que controles os nutrientes.

----------


## David Lemos

Obrigada aos dois :yb677:  
Para ja ainda nao tenho peixes Roberto, e num aqua de 120lts vai ser complicado meter um cirurgiao, alem de estar com alguma vontade no futuro de ter um zebrassoma pequeno (para ao crescer acompanhar uma mudança de aqua)
Mas para ja nao sei se posso retirar essas Botryocladias manualmente, o se deixo-as estar ate um dia :yb665:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Não te posso garantir, mas eu tinha alguns e não cresciam muito.
Ao mexer num coral que lá estava perto rebentei sem querer uns quantos.

Não me pareceu grave pois o aquário não se ressentiu, mas o que é certo é que uma semana depois começaram a aparecer noutros lugares.

Eu se fosse a ti deixava-os estar quietos.

Mas como te digo isto não tem base ciêntifica nenhuma. foi só observação ou talvez coincidência.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------

